# ‘65 Spaceliner-pricing



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 13, 2019)

This custom ‘65 Spaceliner has been on sale for 9 months and priced at $750. With Spring two weeks away I’m debating whether I should be patient with current pricing and sell locally, drop the price or roll the dice with eBay. I’ve only had one person show any interest. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Mar 13, 2019)

I don't know about your area, but in the Boston market that's a really tough sell, especially at that price. It looks great, but collectors want something rare, high end, a boy's bike, or a cheap project and the rest want a sports accessory bike or just something newer and lighter with modern brakes and gearing and things they probably don't even know enough to know they'd be missing, like a stiff frame and seamless tubing. I think most regular people see something like this and think it's really nice looking, but it's like a 1930s Packard where they admire it, but few would actually want to own it or would even know what to do with it. I'm sure many of them would agree $750 doesn't sound unreasonable, but probably none of them would pay it themselves, which leads to the question of whether it's actually worth that much after all (I had a 260Z years ago that fits this example, so it's a lesson I learned personally).


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 13, 2019)

Duchess, valid points. It’s a tough sell with collectors because the tank isn’t original and all the things you mentioned. I took it to a swap meet a month ago and got lots of “ooos” and “aaahhs” and many compliments. 

What I may do next is go outside the box. I’m investing in a Hero 7 and will expand my YouTube channel to include bike projects, trails rides and maybe even how-to videos. More exposure and brand recognition of my startup called Cranky Chain Cycles. I’ve made a descent amount off of fixing up Schwinn lightweights so that could be my angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Mar 14, 2019)

-----

Duchess, please give our best to The Dirtwater Fox.

-----


----------



## Duchess (Mar 14, 2019)

There's always the TRM conversion tank for those, if you wanted to go that route. Here's my '64 for reference:







> Duchess, please give our best to The Dirtwater Fox




I had to look that up—never heard of that one. Damn, I also didn't realize how much the last girlfriend resembled 70s Goldie Hawn. Seeing as I half expected to be woken up by her at knife point, I remain quite happy that she's an ex.


----------



## juvela (Mar 14, 2019)

------

Hmmm, reminiscient of Sharon Stone and her icepick...






------


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 14, 2019)

Holy thread drift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

